# Clothes Padding? Did it? Still does it?



## Fatguy21 (Oct 28, 2009)

I hope that this hasn't been talked about already. One of my first things I did when I was younger that helped in my love of fat was putting pillows under my clothes. I loved the feeling of being so fat. and having buttons strain and pop sometimes, and having rips in seems. (which I always excused by saying i got it caught on something heh) Even to this day I still enjoy doing this, (and enjoy my inflation fetish with an inflatable costume  ) I was wondering how many of you started out this way? What did you like about it? How did it feel to you? and If you still do it today? 

Thanks


----------



## Cossaboom (Oct 29, 2009)

I discovered padding early on and while my interest in it has come and gone intermittently over time, I do still occasionally do it. Bear with me--this needs some explaining.

Growing up as an intellectually curious, only child, I had a pretty active imagination. At some point in my gradeschool years, three things happened to me, more or less at about the same time, that changed how I viewed fat persons in general and fat *bellies* in particular. Sort of a Perfect Storm.

I was thin as a kid. Really thin. So were most of my friends. One of them was even thinner than me and always picking on the overweight kids at school. The rest of us always teased him about it, joking around that eventually karma (we had never heard of the word "karma" back then but it's definitely what we had in mind) was going to get him, that "one day" he'd wind up not only fat but "as big as a house". 

Now, none of that mattered much at the time, and I started out with the usual conventional distaste for the state of being fat, at least until another friend returned from one summer vacation having put on a lot of weight. At the time, I remember all of us being shocked at his three-month transformation from "thin"-ish to "really fat". Some flew off the handle about it, almost dis-owning him as a buddy, mocking his weight gain at every opportunity. Most of us were far less critical. I was fascinated by what had happened to him. I didn't know why. But I thought his new belly was quite excellent. He was always cracking jokes and laughing, so his belly jiggled and shook a lot, like jello. He had what I'd call a real blubberbelly, as opposed to a pot belly or beer gut shape. He kind of reminded me of Fat Albert. 

The second thing that happened that ultimately shaped my fascination with big fat guts was was a chance encounter with a number of cartoons and animated shorts that either directly or indirectly involved weight gain. It really was a matter of chance. If I'd turned on the TV five minutes later, I may have never seen them. As it was, they became seared in my brain.

I think the first one was "Charlotte's Web", with its infamous scene featuring Templeton the rat (voiced by Paul Lynde) binging on scraps after hours at the county fair. Watching Templeton rolling around on his bloated stomach stirred something inside of me. It was still very nebulous at that point, but I do recall being rather breathless at the sight of it.

The cartoon that concretely cemented it for me was an old Popeye cartoon called "Egypt Us". It was one of the "TV Popeyes", that originally aired in the 1960's and later appeared in syndication in the decades that followed. It involved two stories. In one, Popeye was off saving his beloved Olive Oyl from a bunch of savages. In the other, Popeye was trying to keep his pal Wimpy from digging into the hamburger lunch Olive had packed. The long and short of it was that Wimpy ate the entire basket of hamburgers by the time Popeye returned with Olive, only to find the missing hamburgers and Wimpy's belly bloated beyond belief.

The reason I always remembered that scene was the gag used to close the cartoon. The buttons on Wimpy's overstuffed shirt, which was already gapping from having to contain his ballooning stomach, popped off as Wimpy stole Popeye's line by singing "It's bad to be tardy to a hamburger party, says Wimpy the Burger Man!" Just WHY that scene resonated with me, I have no clue, but instantaneously, on the spot, I knew that I wanted to have a belly so fat that it would pop the buttons off of my shirt. There was Wimpy, grinning happily, basically boasting that he'd eaten so much that he'd become a human blimp, not ashamed about it at all, and looking pleased as punch that his belly had sent those buttons flying. I recall thinking that it looked like fun!

It was probably about that time that I first started experimenting with stuffing a pillow under my shirt so I could pretend that I had a big belly. Sometimes, I would be Wimpy, fantasizing that my buttons were popping off as a result of overeating. Sometimes I'd pretend that I was my fat friend, my blubberbelly bouncing noticeably as I walked. Sometimes I was Templeton, rolling around on my enormously boated gut.

The common element in all of these fantasies was the experience of "acquiring" a hugely fat belly in an instantaneous, or very short-term weight gain, such as an eating binge. Most definitely, the idea of losing self-control and almost helplessly gorging on something that tasted good was part and parcel of the fantasy. Therefore, as opposed to actual feeding and gaining, the padding provided that instantaneous gratification of visualizing "myself" really fat.

There were other, similar cartoons, too. The Saturday morning "Bod Squad" PSA about those insidious little feeders called "the Munchies" (Here munch THIS! Here, munch THAT! Soon, you're not just bored, you're FAT!") "Chow Hound", "Pigs is Pigs", "Bye Bye Bluebeard" and "Holiday for Drumsticks" were all Warner Brothers cartoons that had unapologetically gluttonous weight gain scenes in them. 

Another Popeye cartoon featured Olive Oyl becoming obese while pining for Popeye, who's been away at sea. That was the first time I had to admit an attraction toward BBWs. (Later, I was inexplicably drawn to the fatter/obese versions of real-life women like Carnie Wilson, Ricki Lake, Anna Nicole Smith, Delta Burke and Kirstie Alley, but that is another story....)

One of the "New Adventures of Batman" cartoons from the 1970's featured an obese villain called "Sweet Tooth" who had a gang of candy-addicted kids who were fat and missing teeth. More than once I had nightmares--or were they dreams?--about being one of Sweet Tooth's gluttonous, big-bellied helpers.

And then there was an episode of Gilligan's Planet in which the castaways
convince Gilligan to stuff his shirt with padding to try to mislead an alien who's only interested in fat specimens. Talk about life imitating art!

Cartoons were unquestionably the catalyst for my forays into padding. Each one, by itself, probably wouldn't have made an impression, but all of them mixing together made me curious about what it would be like to have a big fat gut. The friend's fat belly gave me a real world example to admire. About that time the television show called "Real People" had a story about "belly bucking", sporting matches where two fat, beer-bellied contestants tried to knock each other out of a ring with only their stomachs. It all kind of blended into a recurring "hobby" of wanting to experience it for myself, without actually getting fat.

The third, and perhaps most lasting part of the "storm" that developed my interest in padding was that the other friend--the one who'd been anti-fat, eventually got fat. He'd always been thin as a rail, so it never occurred to me that it would happen to him, but sure enough, a couple of summers later, he returned to school with a fat round face and a big pot belly, giving rise to my concept of the revenge fantasy. The jist of which was, he was getting payback for his cruel taunts, way back when he was skinny. But why stop there? Why couldn't he eat like Templeton, or Wimpy, "letting himself go", as it were, and grow an enormously fat gut?

For me, that singular thought was the straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak. When I padded I would pretend I was this friend and start with small pillows, admiring my belly in stages of "growth", working my way up to cartoonishly large guts, fantasizing that he had been unable to control his munching on junk food, growing obese. The pleasure I derived from the thought of my friend getting improbably fat was incredible. In reality, as I look back, having my friend become fat in my padding fantasies kept me from having to imagine myself getting fat--a conduit so I could fantasize about having a gigantic belly without guilt.

I ultimately got to experience the button popping that had fascinated me so much in "Egypt Us". Eventually I learned to pad under a stretchy button down shirt or pajamas. I can recall MANY occasions where I'd cram as many pillows as I could possibly fit under a shirt (the PJs worked best because they were oversized and stretchy and held alot more "gut") until I practically had to hold my breath to fit inside. Then I'd exhale and watch gleefully as one or more buttons exploded off and ricocheted off the walls. There was something so satisfying and powerful in that. I loved that feeling.

I never padded to emulate overall "weight gain"--I just wanted to experience
what it was like to have that enormous belly. I loved it when all those cartoon characters would eat so much in one sitting that their bellies would swell up to preposterous proportions. While ordinarily, society would dictate that we find that gross, or embarrassing, in the cartoons the characters actually seemed to relish it! As if they were proud of their bellies, and their eating accomplishments.

You rarely saw one of those characters remorseful or horrified after wiping out an entire banquet table or other stash of food. Rather, they were almost deliriously gleeful, sitting back, patting their huge bellies, burping and grinning in "embarrassment". Or maybe they were celebrating the accomplishment. As a shy and self-conscious kid, I found that kind of Fat-Confidence or Belly-Bravado very fascinating.

And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah padding, the early signs of a fat lover. I can remember being a youngin, secretly padding my clothes in the dead of night, imagining that I had a fat gut that obscured my view. Pillows, clothes, those huge bouncy balls from Walmart, anything I could get my hands on.

And (following the previous poster's lead) cartoons played a huge part as well. Seeing Wimpy with a big belly after a burger feed, Templeton's carnival gorgefest, Harold coming back from a weightloss cruise twice as obese, Doug fattening at his grandma's, it all fascinated me to no end. I'd go through cartoon channel after cartoon channel hoping for ones with weight gain.


----------



## Mac5689 (Nov 1, 2009)

i use to pad my clothes thou i did it when i was in the 6th grade, which in some school districts would have been in middle school but not in the one i was attending at the time, and i didn't use pillows as much. i used either a beach ball or stuffed animals. (i kinda had a big stuffed animal collection because i'm a kid at heart) i was caught one time by my sister, i claimed i was pretending to be Santa Claus. it didn't work, though she never told anyone about it, i think, and til this day she is the only person in my family who know i like fat women; or again i think.


----------



## fat_elf (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I used to pad my clothes before I hit puberty. Then, when I did hit puberty, I realized that I liked fat women but had no real interest in being fat myself. So I stopped padding. However...
I have two sisters. The eldest is maybe a year (just less than eleven months) younger than me and had, at the time, many attractive friends:wubu:. Once, when my parents and both sisters were out, I was feeling nostalgic and padded my shirt with one of our huge lounge cushions. All of a sudden, my sister walked in with about fifteen friends (all girls). She didn't realize that I was still home for the weekend, while our parents had gone to our Grandmother's house (we were both old enough to stay at home alone, being eighteen and nineteen) so she had invited all her close friends to a sleepover at the house. I volunteered to keep it a secret, and one of her friends asked what I was doing with a cushion up my shirt. Thinking quickly, I told her that it was because I was chilly and putting a cushion up your shirt is good insulation. They all agreed that it was quite chilly and they all tried it. They all found it comfortable and settled in for a movie night all over our lounge, with every cushion and pillow in the house stuffed up somebody's shirt. So I spent a night surrounded by pajama-clad hotties (Who just saw me as their collective big brother and thus did not mind my presence.) all eating tubs of ice-cream and bags of chocolate, and all with padding around their bellies that made them look huge.:smitten:

Years later, one of them friended me on MySpace. She has a gallery full of photos of her wearing padding and lists it in the 'Turn Ons' section. :blush:


----------



## voluptuouslover (Dec 4, 2009)

Fatelf...........That is so damn funny, quick thinking!

You got her addicted!


----------



## Canadianfeeder (Dec 4, 2009)

I did this for a long time (Kindergarten up till at least grade 10)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 12, 2009)

I've heard people mention this practice as young people. It seems pretty common though I never did that. I did the opposite actually. I liked to wear things that were too tight or too small. It gave me the feeling that I was getting bigger and busting out of my blouses or my jeans. I did this for a while till a particularly unpleasant experience happened when I was made fun of. Then I started hiding myself with baggy things but for a while there I prefered tight fitting clothing.


----------



## Cossaboom (Apr 19, 2010)

fat_elf said:


> Well, I used to pad my clothes before I hit puberty. Then, when I did hit puberty, I realized that I liked fat women but had no real interest in being fat myself. So I stopped padding. However...
> I have two sisters. The eldest is maybe a year (just less than eleven months) younger than me and had, at the time, many attractive friends:wubu:. Once, when my parents and both sisters were out, I was feeling nostalgic and padded my shirt with one of our huge lounge cushions. All of a sudden, my sister walked in with about fifteen friends (all girls). She didn't realize that I was still home for the weekend, while our parents had gone to our Grandmother's house (we were both old enough to stay at home alone, being eighteen and nineteen) so she had invited all her close friends to a sleepover at the house. I volunteered to keep it a secret, and one of her friends asked what I was doing with a cushion up my shirt. Thinking quickly, I told her that it was because I was chilly and putting a cushion up your shirt is good insulation. They all agreed that it was quite chilly and they all tried it. They all found it comfortable and settled in for a movie night all over our lounge, with every cushion and pillow in the house stuffed up somebody's shirt. So I spent a night surrounded by pajama-clad hotties (Who just saw me as their collective big brother and thus did not mind my presence.) all eating tubs of ice-cream and bags of chocolate, and all with padding around their bellies that made them look huge.:smitten:
> 
> Years later, one of them friended me on MySpace. She has a gallery full of photos of her wearing padding and lists it in the 'Turn Ons' section. :blush:



That's awesome. But you should have asked them if they wanted any blueberries....


----------



## joswitch (May 11, 2010)

fat_elf said:


> Well, I used to pad my clothes before I hit puberty. Then, when I did hit puberty, I realized that I liked fat women but had no real interest in being fat myself. So I stopped padding. However...
> I have two sisters. The eldest is maybe a year (just less than eleven months) younger than me and had, at the time, many attractive friends:wubu:. Once, when my parents and both sisters were out, I was feeling nostalgic and padded my shirt with one of our huge lounge cushions. All of a sudden, my sister walked in with about fifteen friends (all girls). She didn't realize that I was still home for the weekend, while our parents had gone to our Grandmother's house (we were both old enough to stay at home alone, being eighteen and nineteen) so she had invited all her close friends to a sleepover at the house. I volunteered to keep it a secret, and one of her friends asked what I was doing with a cushion up my shirt. Thinking quickly, I told her that it was because I was chilly and putting a cushion up your shirt is good insulation. They all agreed that it was quite chilly and they all tried it. They all found it comfortable and settled in for a movie night all over our lounge, with every cushion and pillow in the house stuffed up somebody's shirt. So I spent a night surrounded by pajama-clad hotties (Who just saw me as their collective big brother and thus did not mind my presence.) all eating tubs of ice-cream and bags of chocolate, and all with padding around their bellies that made them look huge.:smitten:
> 
> Years later, one of them friended me on MySpace. She has a gallery full of photos of her wearing padding and lists it in the 'Turn Ons' section. :blush:



HIGH FIVE!


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 18, 2010)

I padded when I was a kid. Now im big as a house  Looks like I got my wish  :eat1:


----------



## Fatguy21 (May 18, 2010)

I'm glad to see more like me. I figured that this was a more common thing. I also love to see and hear about more ladies that pad or used to pad.


----------



## olly5764 (May 18, 2010)

seasuperchub84 said:


> I padded when I was a kid. Now im big as a house  Looks like I got my wish  :eat1:



I'll go with that, i used to pad as a kid, now I'm 34 stone (that is 476 pounds) I still pad some times, and i would still like to gain


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 19, 2010)

Im 380 lbs and 5'6  I wish I could be your weight  :bow:


----------



## maxi (Jul 12, 2010)

oh yeah. I had a pair of super stretchy track pants - and I would painstakingly stuff it with pillows, determining the best way to make it look like a smooth, really round, huge, womanly butt. I would then admire it in a mirror, run my hands over it and get totally aroused. It was never about being big myself, funnily enough. It was about creating this image of a really big, pear shaped girl. I now find really bottom heavy girls incredibly attractive.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 12, 2010)

My brother used to do that. I think I padded my butt a few times but that was because I was teased for having a flat one. My brother got the shapely one. So I was trying to see how I'd look with a bigger butt but I stopped rather early when I decided a wide AND round one was not for me.

My brother, however, frequently took the biggest pillows of the house (like 2 feet wide fluffy ones) and would put my mother's clothes onto it when she wasn't home and would sit and observe it. Then he'd try with his own clothes and see that it didn't fit the same. 

The odd thing is that he's gone from a fluffy guy to a hefty guy. Lost weight. And is only interested in thin girls. Mind you... I think the only reason he lost weight was for girls to like him. He's a food addict and probably actually does like the feel of fluff on him and the pillow thing might have been the start of it all for him.

This is pretty interesting of a discussion


----------



## maxi (Jul 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> My brother used to do that. I think I padded my butt a few times but that was because I was teased for having a flat one. My brother got the shapely one. So I was trying to see how I'd look with a bigger butt but I stopped rather early when I decided a wide AND round one was not for me.
> 
> My brother, however, frequently took the biggest pillows of the house (like 2 feet wide fluffy ones) and would put my mother's clothes onto it when she wasn't home and would sit and observe it. Then he'd try with his own clothes and see that it didn't fit the same.
> 
> ...



HI Carla,

Yeah, I agree. I'm fascinated by this. I have to confess that I thought I was alone in this - and wow, to think that there are others out there. I totally identify with what you describe. And your brother staring at the pile like that - yup, I know that one. Only I did it with a plaid blanket - and I imagined it was a kilt. I was in a catholic high school at the time...


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 17, 2010)

Did it in my youth. Mostly with pillows. Haven't considered doing it since I was maybe fourteen.


----------



## FA luver (Aug 19, 2010)

i did do this, however i must say i went a bit overboard in making it look incredibly realistic, lol. i would put oblong pillows in my pyjama bottoms for fat thighs, and i huge pillow over my butt for a huge butt obv, and well you get the gist, but i never did it because i wanted/ want to be fat, i would then imagine that i was seeing things from the point of view of the girl, needless to say i'm not a crossdresser or 'a woman trapped in a mans body' it was just what it was.


----------



## wreckless1967 (Aug 21, 2010)

For as long as I can remember I have had a desire to wear ski suits and soft silky style coats otdoor jackets. I suppose it could be padding as you would call it. for me I've always loved the feeling of that soft nylon silky smooth lining against my skin, also they have got to be smooth and silky on the inside and the outside for best effect. To wear up to 3 ski suits and jackets is just the most lovely all enveloping warm sensation and very arousing. Also you can save on heating bills whilst getting off, win win. I suppose its like wearing silk pyjamas with some warm padding. I'm in a relationship with my sexy bbw fiance so sadly don't get chance to do this anymore, just enjoying her soft silky plumpness too much, although one night I told her about this and we tried making love with both of us wearing silky soft jackets and it was lurvly hmmmm. 
According to my mother this stems from my childhood when she had to go in hospital and I used her coat as a comfort in bed whilst she was away. Since then whenever I live alone (IE in between relationships etc) I will go to boot and junk sales and buy a load of old ski suits, salopetes, raincoats and experiment for best effect. 
This is the first time I have told anyone about this and I've always been curious to wether anyone else has had a desire to do this ??????


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 22, 2010)

I did this when I was little. I don't do it anymore.. haven't in a long time. From what I've heard, it's pretty common for those into wg.


----------



## ppinkie (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll raise my hand and admit to "padding". I find it interesting that so many guys do this or did this as a child. As a female, I thought it was weird for doing this. I would stuff leggings and big t shirts often as a kid. Like someone else, I aimed to make it as realistic as possible, with fat thighs and arms and whatnot. The other thing I would do like someone else also stated, is wear tight clothing that accentuated how fat I was and how much I am growing. As I have gotten older, I do this very, very, rarely, but when I do "pad" I am often trying to reach the "point" quickly (if you get what I mean).


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 25, 2010)

How have I not posted in this thread yet?

This may be TMI, but my first masturbatory experience was via padding, and I don't really have any self-WG fantasies!

And I'll also admit that I've done it in the last month. It's a rare occasion at this point though.


----------



## puffycoatfan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, just joined here from Fantasy Feeder. I have always loved it when girls would stuff their clothes but it seems even in places like here and at FF it's pretty hard to find others who are into that interest.


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Oct 29, 2010)

I Padded My Clothing As A Ten Year Old But Not As A Adult.


----------



## elina86 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've done padding for as long as I can remember, whenever I've been alone at home. I think it's been one of the earliest signs of wanting to be fat.


----------



## khrestel (Dec 29, 2010)

I used to do it all the time as a kid. My mother was kinda big, around 250 lbs at the time I went to school. I used to take her biggest dress and fill it up with everything. Usually I first stuffed my ballet costume with pillows and smoothed it up by wrapping a few blankets around me with belts and then putting on the dress. I almost got caught a few times...

I still do it from time to time but usually I pad a few pillows under a dress and get embarrassed and feeling silly and take them off. :doh:


----------



## Noir (Jan 7, 2011)

I was definitely guilty of this at a younger age as well. I remember to this day that I would stuff my clothes with pillows or other clothes laying around. I even remember pretending to eat the clothes and then stuff them in haha. That phase stopped though around kindergarten for me though. Soon after that I just started being attracted to the bigger girls around me.


----------

